

Nerd Fitness: 20 ways to be better at life today - bond
http://thenextweb.com/lifehacks/2011/08/26/nerd-fitness-20-ways-to-be-better-at-life-today/

======
TomGullen
+1 for "Stop eating crap and start eating real foods – meat, eggs, fish,
vegetables, fruits, and nuts. Cut the bad carbs, eat more protein and fat."
but this should be #1 on the list. It's far more important than running.

